# MP3 players- Why is it doing this??



## DeltaDart1

I have 2 MP3 players that are the same brand(Coby)and model. Use them mainly to download music and white noise tracks because I have severe intrusive tinnitus(ear ringing). I use Windows Media Player and RealPlayer to add music to them. The problem is when I plug one in a window opens up that gives me the option to open WMP or RealPlayer.

 Very straight forward and simple to use. Now when I plug in the other player in it does not give me the RealPlayer option. So why does it do this? Very confused because both players are the same make&model. Thanks!


----------



## mastersharpe1995

I can't give too much help with this information but it sounds like one device is faulty. If you plug in the device that wont give you the realplayer option, right-click it in the "my computer" menu and check for things such as the devices format and whether it is working correctly. Also check it's format is the same to the other mp3 which it should be if it is the same model and make. 

Re-post the information of its format, whether they are the same which they should be and whether windows says the device is working properly.

I should be able to help after that if all is okay


----------

